# Speco P-60FACD



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a couple of questions concerning this amp. Maybe this would be better directed to the factory tech, but am posting here too. This amp has 4 zones out of the back. Each zone has 2 terminals. One for "com". I take that to mean common. The other terminal is marked "70v" (25v). I can't find any control on the amp to select for each voltage. Does it matter if the zone puts out 70v and a bunch of 25v speakers are wired to it? The 25v speakers seem to be working just fine. Does this amp have the ability to somehow automatically select the proper voltage?
This next question is this. This amp has the ability to mute the music when they pick up the phone to page someone. It was working before I got there the last time. There is a set of terminals on the back. Tel-paging has 3 terminals designated. Com, Hot, G. Next to G terminal, but not related to Tel-paging is a terminal marked Mute. The phone installer had used 2 of these 4 terminals for the phone paging. He then ran the other end via an RJ45 male jack into a phone, data, paging face plate and plugged it in there. When I was moving the amp around the 2 wires he was using at the amp end broke off and I don't know which terminals they were attached to. Is this a standard hookup, or does it all depend on the situation. If I guessed wrong about the placement, would I, could I, somehow damage the phone system? There is a note at the bottom of one page in the manual that says "TEL/PAGING/ is not to be connected directly to telephone circuit or TNV circuit." What is a TNV circuit? Any idea about which terminals to use. Their paging system no longer works so I lost my atta boy status of making some of their other speakers work.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

There is a jumper inside to select 25 or 70 volts and you should make sure 25 volts is selected.

Try *com* and *hot* first for the paging wires. They are balanced so it doesn't make a difference which goes where. If that doesn't work try *hot* and *G*. It shouldn't damage anything. If the wires actually "broke off" there should still be some of it left under the screw terminal so you could also double check for that.

A TNV circuit would be like a telecommunication network with voltage and signals not meant to be directly hooked up to a paging system. Like a standard copper line (POTS) telephone in a residence or business.

http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/5721-P-60FACD%20Tech%20Manual.pdf


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

8V71 said:


> There is a jumper inside to select 25 or 70 volts and you should make sure 25 volts is selected.
> 
> Try *com* and *hot* first for the paging wires. They are balanced so it doesn't make a difference which goes where. If that doesn't work try *hot* and *G*. It shouldn't damage anything. If the wires actually "broke off" there should still be some of it left under the screw terminal so you could also double check for that.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tips. There was wire bits left on hot and com. I hooked up to those and got no page.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Another question about this amp. One of the women there asked me if there was any way sirius radio could be piped into this and then out to the zones. Can sirius radio be transmitted on RG6? There is a connection on the back for fm input. That one is round. They have one of those dipole antennas on that. There is currently no outside antenna feed to this. There is also a 2 terminal am input.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

te12co2w said:


> Thanks for the tips. There was wire bits left on hot and com. I hookup to those and no page.


Dunno, I got most of the info from the manual. It shouldn't matter but try switching the polarity between hot and common. Maybe try hot to G with both polarities. Are you sure that the paging worked before?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

te12co2w said:


> Another question about this amp. One of the women there asked me if there was any way sirius radio could be piped into this and then out to the zones. Can sirius radio be transmitted on RG6? There is a connection on the back for fm input. That one is round. They have one of those dipole antennas on that. There is currently no outside antenna feed to this. There is also a 2 terminal am input.


It can be done through one of the audio inputs but not the RG6 input.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Dunno, I got most of the info from the manual. It shouldn't matter but try switching the polarity between hot and common. Maybe try hot to G with both polarities. Are you sure that the paging worked before?


 I am sure. I heard pages myself. I have a call in to the phone company. No word back yet.


----------

